# Honor 10 vs OnePlus 6: Post your opinions!



## Digit-Brand (Jul 9, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/HUqKJXFsWDQ9C1iKUhW84-Mcc6J1jHeXWVoOU5ipazqqFGo5D2m2WvlOFH53Y2clR1LKPfPBcbH3ahmTZFHDEyZuqi1uYaDW5xM6uH6VAbmA2PHXPb3dNRg9MKXfA-aYQCDJufNY​
One of the biggest competitors to the Honor 10 is the OnePlus 6. Not only do both smartphones feature a notched display, but both smartphones also feature pretty good cameras.

The OnePlus 6 sports a 16MP + 20MP setup at the back, while the Honor 10 features a 16MP + 24MP setup. Further, the OnePlus 6 sports a 16MP, while Honor’s flagship sports a 24MP.

The difference further widens when you take a look at the details. The OnePlus 6 comes with a wider aperture as compared to the Honor 10. However, the Honor 10 comes with AI that can automatically recognise over 500 scenarios.

Honor has sent over some camera samples taken by the Honor 10 and the OnePlus 6. Let’s take a look at them, shall we?

*Outdoors, bright sunlight*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/ePDqBIQq8tjrqE3aAEgPw6hp5AhVUdi622tdSbmNt6orHk1tcNpqeADJ0wzpmEa2GoLADRw1O2Kh_I9r-ATgKUYvh9ct1W2UPURkaNH3i_XjUG53UIA36W9AD2LESNJyzwHKsOj221bzo3jp8w
_Left: Honor 10, Right: OnePlus 6_​
*Outdoors, macro mode*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/mBMjoPhMus0aC_EnEFx7SSb57pCkRIXXqwGI4AjHV7jTpvxTykkJVrqr8MOimkTc4MSyJtYDh0iOmrVA1yP_wrE3hO1xeVVQp-gWQ698ar-vceSMz5cmtboB5A_K1NL49vI6t1qBIqnOKknYZw
_Left: Honor 10, Right: OnePlus 6_​
*Indoor*

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/WiOp3VxPhZoOOAXXhC6x9aTb4Yrb77PXs5MhN2MJkrE2nOv2cpHadpkhDX7sGDETmDqGrlj1YDFnGP9Bw9j2n7Y-a7p6Vk9Ajp54k5zhdP4Q3j7DpLssN6pVRMogFq178FdCYd6HqWpY5yB93Q
_Top: Honor 10, Bottom: OnePlus 6_​
*Low light*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/R8nTrgvC3WYKv8xrBNnJBAkm455MI0dbIJyer53ZtXui208ZxhANMnO6jf0KcZLQB69ENdbvCyr2Yfl0IyujtYl-Ro9yg-X8jw5yskC_dBIUa9fVLkDYjjXjNLzVrc9Z9mEwgWUATNICk5f7tg
_Top: Honor 10, Bottom: OnePlus 6_​
So what do you guys think about the camera quality between the two phones? Which one do you think takes better shots? Sound off below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 9, 2018)

OP6 would perform better. It has OIS and EIS. Gcam would also work on it since there is no restriction on bootloader unlocking and/or rooting it. Until this "AI" camera can beat gcam, no matter how many scenes it can detect, it won't be a preferred option.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2018)

Now we're talking.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2018)

From my observation from other reviews, the AI of Huawei oversaturates the images a bit, which is pleasing to look for common folks, but isn't always the best choice as Samsung went down that road & have dialed back on their saturation nowadays.

From the comparisons, it is evident that Honor 10 has more saturated images. But its kind of difficult to decide a winner as we can't pixel peep. Something like 100% cropped images from both would be great.

I personally like Honor 10 among them because I like my images a bit saturated.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 10, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> *From my observation from other reviews, the AI of Huawei oversaturates the images a bit, which is pleasing to look for common folks, but isn't always the best choice as Samsung went down that road & have dialed back on their saturation nowadays.*
> 
> From the comparisons, it is evident that Honor 10 has more saturated images. But its kind of difficult to decide a winner as we can't pixel peep. Something like 100% cropped images from both would be great.
> 
> *I personally like Honor 10 among them because I like my images a bit saturated.*



+1 to the bold part. Moreover Honor is aggressively pushing the camera updates every now and then which is just great for its users.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2018)

A more technical comparison is here - Photo compare Huawei Honor 10 vs. OnePlus 6 - GSMArena.com
Looks like Honor 10 has slightly (emphasis on slightly) better color vibrancy but this also makes greys darker. Differences are more or less comparable in good light conditions, but in low light OnePlus appears to capture details better.

At such high resolution though I think any form of comparison is moot.


----------



## rhyspereira1999 (Jul 10, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/HUqKJXFsWDQ9C1iKUhW84-Mcc6J1jHeXWVoOU5ipazqqFGo5D2m2WvlOFH53Y2clR1LKPfPBcbH3ahmTZFHDEyZuqi1uYaDW5xM6uH6VAbmA2PHXPb3dNRg9MKXfA-aYQCDJufNY​
> One of the biggest competitors to the Honor 10 is the OnePlus 6. Not only do both smartphones feature a notched display, but both smartphones also feature pretty good cameras.
> ...


i think that the detailing and levels of clarity on the honor is far superior to that of the OnePlus. and whether True to life or not, the honor makes the OnePlus look washed out. the OnePlus wins on dynamic range tho.

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehmaan Malik (Jul 11, 2018)

One Plus 6 All the time


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> +1 to the bold part. Moreover Honor is aggressively pushing the camera updates every now and then which is just great for its users.


Yeah, AI has a lot of potential.


----------



## Minion (Jul 11, 2018)

Honor 10 camera looks better to me,Yellow flower have more detail than OP6


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 12, 2018)

OP6 would perform better. It has OIS and EIS.


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 12, 2018)

The AI pictures of honor 10 have more than enough detail, obviously saturated, yet very pleasant colors, very low noise levels, and superb contrast.There is obvious over-sharpening on most of the images, but not that extreme to ruin the pictures.But the low-light images are nothing special on the Honor 10.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 13, 2018)

Yes! the most important part of these smartphones is "The Camera" comparison. Personally speaking, which one of the smartphones is better in the camera segment comes to the user itself(based on their priorities and preference) Honor brings lots of cool options and features to its table especially liked one is star tracking. OnePlus is liked by many nowadays plus and they are bringing really good smartphones!

OnePlus Camera Sports:
Rear
Main camera: 16MP, f/1.8 aperture
Secondary camera: 24MP, f/1.8 aperture, monochrome
Front
24MP, f/2.0 aperture

Honor 10 sports:
Rear
Main camera: 16MP, f/1.7 aperture, 1.22μm pixels
Secondary camera: 20MP, f/1.7 aperture, 1.0μm pixels

Front
16MP, f/2.0 aperture, 1.0μm pixels

*Fun fact: Those who don't want the notch can disable that on both devices!*


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 13, 2018)

And yes NPU is helping a lot in the camera segment, detection is accurate and it helps in optimization and filtration as well!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2018)

Launch of Asus zenfone 5Z will effect Honor 10 the most, not OP6. A useful secondary camera in 5Z, wide angle lens, helps it as well along with the AI "effects".

With its photo samples being a bit inferior to OP6 only in low light, the lower cost gives it a good advantage. I personally think that only the smaller size of Honor 10 is its only remaining USP.

Anyways at the end, consumer is the winner.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Launch of Asus zenfone 5Z will effect Honor 10 the most, not OP6. A useful secondary camera in 5Z, wide angle lens, helps it as well along with the AI "effects".
> 
> With its photo samples being a bit inferior to OP6 only in low light, the lower cost gives it a good advantage. I personally think that only the smaller size of Honor 10 is its only remaining USP.
> 
> Anyways at the end, consumer is the winner.


Oneplus got greedy after OP3 and started increasing prices. They could've kept the prices relatively same but OP6 is priced 25% higher than OP3. 
Honor view 10 is also cannibalizing sales from Honor 10 since it is a better phone but costs same.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

I think compairng these phones is not gud. Both have different hardware and software. Compare with honor phones.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Oneplus got greedy after OP3 and started increasing prices. They could've kept the prices relatively same but OP6 is priced 25% higher than OP3.
> Honor view 10 is also cannibalizing sales from Honor 10 since it is a better phone but costs same.



True, but Honor 10 has the so-called "notch" to make it look superior. The smaller footprint is nice though. The camera seems similar to View 10 too. It actually costs a bit less at 30k.

Even Xiaomi is filling the market with too many phones at similar costs (they have 3 phones at 9-10k, Redmi 5, Redmi Y2 & Redmi Note 5).


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 16, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Oneplus got greedy after OP3 and started increasing prices. They could've kept the prices relatively same but OP6 is priced 25% higher than OP3.
> Honor view 10 is also cannibalizing sales from Honor 10 since it is a better phone but costs same.



Completely concur with You on the pricing strategy of OP. They should have increased the prices marginally. OP5T had an inferior camera than Galaxy S8 in low light. It(OP5T) never should have been priced at the cost they sold in India. Hopefully OP6 comes close to S8 in camera department because it sure as hell is inferior to S9.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> Completely concur with You on the pricing strategy of OP. They should have increased the prices marginally. OP5T had an inferior camera than Galaxy S8 in low light. It(OP5T) never should have been priced at the cost they sold in India. Hopefully OP6 comes close to S8 in camera department because it sure as hell is inferior to S9.


S8 still has a superior camera to OP6, tested it myself. S8 has a better front cam as well. In daylight, the difference isn't big but in low light OP6 has more noise.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 16, 2018)

And yet OP charged a premium amount when they still cant beat the flagship of last year by Samsung


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 16, 2018)

It just not about camera only,look over all features
and both have different hardware.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> And yet OP charged a premium amount when they still cant beat the flagship of last year by Samsung


Even OP5T had inferior camera to S7 & LG G6, so I'm not surprised. They have quite a fan following like Apple & when S8 goes on sale at 38k, OP6 is not worthy of 35k when S8 is better in all aspects except SoC


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> It just not about camera only,look over all features
> and both have different hardware.


What S845?

You won't see a difference between S845 & S821 of OP 3T in daily tasks. I would say software is a big difference between S8 & OP6 but hardware wise S8 is just better in every aspect other than SoC. The difference in performance will be noticeable in just games.

S8 has a better display, camera, has IP68 water resistance, is more compact, to name some major advantages.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 16, 2018)

Unsure but battery life may or may not be better in OP6


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Unsure but battery life may or may not be better in OP6


It's similar, can't give the win to either


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2018)

I guess you are right. In terms of battery, S8 active would have beaten all of them. sadly not available in ind


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I guess you are right. In terms of battery, S8 active would have beaten all of them. sadly not available in ind


The active series has always been USA exclusive.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> What S845?
> 
> You won't see a difference between S845 & S821 of OP 3T in daily tasks. I would say software is a big difference between S8 & OP6 but hardware wise S8 is just better in every aspect other than SoC. The difference in performance will be noticeable in just games.
> 
> S8 has a better display, camera, has IP68 water resistance, is more compact, to name some major advantages.


Only if they had a GPE now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Even OP5T had inferior camera to S7 & LG G6, so I'm not surprised. They have quite a fan following like Apple & when S8 goes on sale at 38k, OP6 is not worthy of 35k when S8 is better in all aspects except SoC


Oneplus should've restricted the base variant of OP6 at 30k. LG is pricing even their flagships under 30k because of very low sales.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 17, 2018)

Yups. Everything went wrong when they priced the 64gb of OP5T at 33k. That phone shouldn't have been priced more than 30k. Look at Zenfone 5Z. 30k for a blazing fast SD845. It was ridiculous of OnePlus to price any of their phones above 30k. Guess this starts the downfall of OP. Or may be they can do what Asus did with Zenfone 5Z with their next phone.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 17, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> Yups. Everything went wrong when they priced the 64gb of OP5T at 33k. That phone shouldn't have been priced more than 30k. Look at Zenfone 5Z. 30k for a blazing fast SD845. It was ridiculous of OnePlus to price any of their phones above 30k. Guess this starts the downfall of OP. Or may be they can do what Asus did with Zenfone 5Z with their next phone.


OP5 should have been what OP5T was. Now I'm wondering what OP6T will be? Will they be a pulling something like Vivo Nex S now, who knows...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 17, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Oneplus should've restricted the base variant of OP6 at 30k. LG is pricing even their flagships under 30k because of very low sales.


LG phones are underrated & many people think OP is better than LG


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> OP5 should have been what OP5T was. Now I'm wondering what OP6T will be? Will they be a pulling something like Vivo Nex S now, who knows...


They sure will do something that pisses-off lot of OP6 buyers.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> LG phones are underrated & many people think OP is better than LG



Yeah the quality of photos taken by G6 is way better than 5T.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They sure will do something that pisses-off lot of OP6 buyers.



Hahaha I think I saw a title of YT video on the lines of "9 features OP6T will have which OP6 doesnt".


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 18, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> Hahaha I think I saw a title of YT video on the lines of "9 features OP6T will have which OP6 doesnt".


I shouldn't be surprised. There are many such click bait videos.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 19, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*


*lh6.googleusercontent.com/Uk_jRLJll5kz_u6rkAI9Co7sv96BwJxGhVrYqcWLe2A9siDNK-erPa4PPZf6R45Ittqj6dqgBB-rHByOi16_XP93y0U3f3cVjY-1NRTn8W3J0xZ4BzFZIefoyjsxXIvzEBGy-6xH​

The OnePlus 6 is possibly the biggest competitor to the Honor 10. Both phones feature similar features such as a notch on the display, dual rear cameras as well as a metal and glass build. However, the two phones are also very different from each other. Let’s take a look at the build and design.

While both phones feature a metal and glass build, the look of the phones could not be any more different.

The Honor 10 features the unique Aurora Glass design that reflects a different colour, depending on where you are viewing the phone from.

In India, the Honor 10 is available in two colour variants, Phantom Blue and Midnight Black. The latter is aimed at those people looking for a more subtle design.

The OnePlus 6 also features a metal and glass design. However, the look of the phone is a lot more subtle as compared to the Honor 10.

The OnePlus 6 is available in a total of three colour variants, four if you count the special edition. The device is available in Glossy Mirror Black, Matte Black and a Silk White edition.

There’s also a Marvel Limited Edition of the phone that featured a Kevlar Weave pattern and the Avengers Logo on the back.

So, What you two think about the design and look of the Honor 10 and OnePlus 6? Which one do you prefer and why? Sound off below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Vinanka (Jul 19, 2018)

One Plus 5 is slightly above in performance, battery, software while Honor 10 has better camera, display, design. I would go for One Plus 5 because that suits me more.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2018)

Check the thread title. It should be Oneplus 6 instead of Oneplus 5.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 19, 2018)

5 or 6?
Anyways both phones need to dump that notch. If Honor can work on emui or switch to stock then honor because of the back multi color body and camera.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 19, 2018)

The initial title of the thread mistakenly referred to the OnePlus 6 as the OnePlus 5. It has been rectified.

Sorry about that.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 19, 2018)

Both the OnePlus 6 and Honor 10 share some common aspects in the design department. They *both have the trendy ‘notch’ up-top, a glass back.*


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 19, 2018)

It's just trendy because of iPhone X and it's of no use. And I won't prefer a phone with a flashy glass back. I still love midnight black, but a metal phone.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 20, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> It's just trendy because of iPhone X and it's of no use. And I won't prefer a phone with a flashy glass back. I still love midnight black, but a metal phone.


True

Metal backs are better. Glass back for wireless charging isn't worth it as many people still don't it.... wait both of them lack wireless charging, so glass back just makes the phone more fragile without adding usability.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 20, 2018)

Design wise, I'd prefer Honor 10 just because it is smaller, so easier to handle with one hand.

Front facing fingerprint sensor is nice. I hope Huawei at least implements in display one in the next P & Mate series. Having it in next Honor flagship will definitely help it to stand out.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 20, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*​

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/kHZrF58YolDgdgwdrWo2FwX-pR7886DYb6Mij2g4gGI4OQ8gPzQPUniHihQF1GsxFNzfGy6G-2uKl3N0TQUxxfGws5b9b0TsyT7dz-pTtxUVpH_TfE_evhJpgQIT_0k__0gWBtBx​

The Honor 10 and the OnePlus 6 are flagship devices from their respective companies. As flagship devices, both phones also come with a ‘notched’ display which seems to be in vogue. However, there is a lot more to the display of these two competitors than the .

The OnePlus 6 comes with a large 6.28-inch display, while the Honor 10 sports a slightly smaller 5.84-inch display.

Both smartphone displays feature a resolution of 1080 x 2280 pixels. However, due to its smaller display the Honor 10 offers a higher pixel density.

The Honor 10 is equipped with an IPS LCD panel. However, the OnePlus 6 sports AMOLED display.

While not exactly a part of the display, it should be noted that while OnePlus moved the fingerprint sensor to the rear of the device. Honor managed to squeeze the sensor on the bottom chin.

It should also be noted that both smartphones give you the option to hide the notch.

So, what do you think about the displays of the two smartphones? Which one do you prefer? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

Please merge this thread with these:

Honor 10 vs OnePlus 6: Design
Honor 10 vs OnePlus 6: Camera showdown


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 20, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you think about the displays of the two smartphones? Which one do you prefer? Let your thoughts be known below.


Overall, the OnePlus 6 display is the winner for two reasons: it’s an AMOLED and is covered in Gorilla Glass 5. The Honor 10 doesn’t specify what type of glass it uses, but it feels a lot softer and seems more prone to chips and scratches in my time with it so far. Both sport Full HD+ resolutions.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 20, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, What you two think about the design and look of the Honor 10 and OnePlus 6? Which one do you prefer and why? Sound off below.


In terms of design, both devices look pretty similar at first. And the first thing that’s likely to hit you in both cases is that these devices are pretty much all screen, with 19:9 ratios, and big old notches at the top.
Both of these are fantastic phones and a strong argument could be made for either – it will largely come down to personal preference and which features matter most to you. For example, I love the light painting and star tracking modes on Honor phones so much that that feature alone is almost enough to win it for me. But I’m probably alone in that. For others, it’ll be looks, or software or battery life.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 20, 2018)

One plus 6 and honor 10 both are bit similar in terms of design but in terms of performance one plus 6 is better so would go for one plus 6.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 20, 2018)

OnePlus 6 comes with a large display and have both 64GB and a 128GB in-built memory option for buyers while the Honor 10 comes with smaller display and have only a 128GB variant as an option.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, What you two think about the design and look of the Honor 10 and OnePlus 6? Which one do you prefer and why? Sound off below.


Metal back over glass any day. Neither phone has it. Glass back is fragile and needs a case to prevent scratches and cracks.
Front notch is ugly as always.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, what do you think about the displays of the two smartphones? Which one do you prefer? Let your thoughts be known below.


Being a Oneplus 3 user, I prefer amoled over IPS screens. Still hate the stupid notch though.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Only if they had a GPE now.


What is GPE bro?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> What is GPE bro?


List of Google Play edition devices - Wikipedia



> The Google Play edition devices (GPE) is a series of consumer mobile devices sanctioned by Google that run the Android operating system. Unlike the standard versions of Android on these devices, which have received "skins" from the original equipment manufacturer, such as Samsung TouchWiz or HTC Sense, they run a "stock" version of Android, without any manufacturer or wireless carrier modifications, making them essentially like Google Nexus devices in terms of software but they do not carry the Google Nexus branding, nor does their hardware differ from that of the original devices upon which the Play editions are based. Because of this, the software includes slight, under-the-hood changes to function on the original manufacturer's hardware.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Metal back over glass any day. Neither phone has it. Glass back is fragile and needs a case to prevent scratches and cracks.
> Front notch is ugly as always.


Apparently, no company is willing to give metal back or other polymers a shot in their flagships nowadays. I liked the old Nokia 8's polycarbonate body as well. Sony seems to be the only manufacturer who tried metal back recently but they were seriously lacking in other hardware & obviously cost.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 21, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Apparently, no company is willing to give metal back or other polymers a shot in their flagships nowadays. I liked the old Nokia 8's polycarbonate body as well. Sony seems to be the only manufacturer who tried metal back recently but they were seriously lacking in other hardware & obviously cost.


Mi Mix series has ceramic backing


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Oneplus got greedy after OP3 and started increasing prices. They could've kept the prices relatively same but OP6 is priced 25% higher than OP3.
> Honor view 10 is also cannibalizing sales from Honor 10 since it is a better phone but costs same.


OnePlus has established trust, people are ok with buying more expensive phones from OP. Thant's sad though!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 21, 2018)

G


anupam_pb said:


> Apparently, no company is willing to give metal back or other polymers a shot in their flagships nowadays. I liked the old Nokia 8's polycarbonate body as well. Sony seems to be the only manufacturer who tried metal back recently but they were seriously lacking in other hardware & obviously cost.


Glass back helps in wireless charging.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Glass back helps in wireless charging.


Which both phones don't have the hardware for.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Which both phones don't have the hardware for.


Yes! but it helps which have one, in this situation marketing strategy for sure.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 21, 2018)

Marketing strategy is not helping Honor 10 here. Oneplus 6 is already won.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> G
> 
> Glass back helps in wireless charging.


Rarely people use that.
 Moreover Asus 5Z, Honor 10 & OP6 all lack wireless charging. Companies are creating the illusion that glass back in more premium, but it is the least practical. You need a case no matter how carefully you use your phone. 

Glass is glass & glass breaks.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 23, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/tULbnZpjIdpYXkJ8PMTzMzet0sBTVJxFq8JyqWivrvoQTCP9cLrfyMVnSPB0qWBym5JfCSwVOCUMK8VepugI_vrsAtYSVn--Gwe7gCwaMuW5qhTBqlVeETZruMCW2kmFmlw5LASZ​
The Honor 10 and the OnePlus 6 are flagship devices and as such, both are powered by flagship grade processors. However, while both offer chipsets manufactured using a 10nm process,  the ones used by the two phones are very different from each other.

The Honor 10 is powered by a Hisilicon Kirin 970 SoC. This octa-core chipset features four Cortex A73 cores clocked at 2.4GHz, and four Cortex A53 cores clocked at 1.8GHz.

The Kirin 970 sports a Mali G72 MP12 for graphics. The chipset also offers download speeds of up to 1.2Gbps.

The highlight of the Kirin 970 has to be the inclusion of the Neural Processing Unit or NPU. This lets the chipset offer faster on-device AI processing.

In fact, the company claims that the heterogeneous computing architecture of the chipset offers 25 times the performance with 50 times the efficiency.

The OnePlus 6 is powered by Qualcomm’s current flagship mobile chipset, the Snapdragon 845. This octa-core chipset is powered by eight custom Kryo 385 cores. Four of the cores are clocked at 2.8Ghz and four are clocked a 1.7GHz.

For graphics, the Snapdragon 845 sports Qualcomm’s own Adreno 630 GPU. Further, it also comes with a Snapdragon X20 LTE modem that offers download speeds of up to 1.2Gbps.

So, which chipset do you think is better? What do you think will be introduced with the next generation of flagship chipsets? Sound off below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 23, 2018)

S845 is better because of better GPU. Kirin 970 does come close to it in CPU performance though.

NPU is something which sounds good but is yet to realize its potential currently.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> S845 is better because of better GPU. Kirin 970 does come close to it in CPU performance though.


Kirin 970 is close to SD 835. SD845 is the best SoC in any android phone right now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Rarely people use that.
> Moreover Asus 5Z, Honor 10 & OP6 all lack wireless charging. Companies are creating the illusion that glass back in more premium, but it is the least practical. You need a case no matter how carefully you use your phone.
> 
> Glass is glass & glass breaks.


Even a poly-carbonate (or "plastic") back would have been a better option considering durability. Sad to see OEMs like Oneplus preferring form over functionality.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 25, 2018)

Why not using new processor in new phones? Also, plz make new high power processor like sanpdragon 850.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 26, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Why not using new processor in new phones? Also, plz make new high power processor like sanpdragon 850.


There's nothing like S850 & apparently, no flagship SoC launches this year from Qualcomm.

Kirin 980 is around the corner & should be launched in new Mate series from Huawei.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Even a poly-carbonate (or "plastic") back would have been a better option considering durability. Sad to see OEMs like Oneplus preferring form over functionality.


Ironically Samsung mid rangers have metal back, A series, C series, etc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> There's nothing like S850 & apparently, no flagship SoC launches this year from Qualcomm.
> 
> Kirin 980 is around the corner & should be launched in new Mate series from Huawei.


Actaully, SD850 is a thing, but maybe for windows devices only.

Snapdragon 850 Mobile Compute Platform  | Qualcomm
New Qualcomm Snapdragon 850 chip is exclusively for Windows 10 devices
The Snapdragon 850 is Qualcomm's first chip built for Windows PCs


----------



## billubakra (Jul 26, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Rarely people use that.
> Moreover Asus 5Z, Honor 10 & OP6 all lack wireless charging. Companies are creating the illusion that glass back in more premium, but it is the least practical. You need a case no matter how carefully you use your phone.
> 
> Glass is glass & glass breaks.


Once you use wireless charging you won't come back to the normal charger. Its high time that Honor introduces a fast wireless charger in India since they have withdrawn the fast charger from India for reasons unknown.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Once you use wireless charging you won't come back to the normal charger. Its high time that Honor introduces a fast wireless charger in India since they have withdrawn the fast charger from India for reasons unknown.


OP3 user here. I'd rather have fast charging than wireless one. You can't use your phone if it is charging on a pad.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> OP3 user here. I'd rather have fast charging than wireless one. You can't use your phone if it is charging on a pad.


Well on a personal note I avoid using my phone when it is charging. Even a 10 minute charge gives me an hour or so. So, I am fine with it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 1, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Once you use wireless charging you won't come back to the normal charger. Its high time that Honor introduces a fast wireless charger in India since they have withdrawn the fast charger from India for reasons unknown.


Samsung has fast wireless charging & my phone supports it as well, but I never felt that it was worth investing $60 (don't know its Indian price). Non fast charging one costs less than $30 on sales but after getting used to fast charging, I can't go back to 10W "slow" charging.

I do use my phone while charging, that is something which I can't do with wireless charging. The new Samsung stand ones are good for watching videos, but I prefer my laptop for watching videos (even though the screen is much worse, but its bigger). Watching youtube on phone is a big no for me due to ads.

Bundling an 18W fast charger in Honor devices is more than enough, no need for wireless charging & wireless charger, Honor can cut costs there.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Bundling an 18W fast charger in Honor devices is more than enough, no need for wireless charging & wireless charger, Honor can cut costs there.


They didn't include their SuperCharger in Honor 10's box. Reasons are either unknown or unclear.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 1, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Samsung has fast wireless charging & my phone supports it as well, but I never felt that it was worth investing $60 (don't know its Indian price). Non fast charging one costs less than $30 on sales but after getting used to fast charging, I can't go back to 10W "slow" charging.
> 
> I do use my phone while charging, that is something which I can't do with wireless charging. The new Samsung stand ones are good for watching videos, but I prefer my laptop for watching videos (even though the screen is much worse, but its bigger). Watching youtube on phone is a big no for me due to ads.
> 
> Bundling an 18W fast charger in Honor devices is more than enough, no need for wireless charging & wireless charger, Honor can cut costs there.



Yes it is pricy, even I don't own one. But my friend brings it at work and I use it. Using the phone while charging is subjective but my phone gets charged fast so I can wait for 5-10 minutes for it to have enough juice. The wireless chargers went oos within 24 hours during the last Samaung carnival on its estore.
Coming to Honor, they need to bring in the supercharger in India first and then think of shifting to the wireless one.
Hope their next phone's like the p 20 mate series will be without a notch. Bumper sale is going on their phones btw.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They didn't include their SuperCharger in Honor 10's box. Reasons are either unknown or unclear.


Simple, cost-cutting. I don't know what they are trying to save when its already overpriced comparatively.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, which chipset do you think is better? What do you think will be introduced with the next generation of flagship chipsets? S


When it comes to Kirin 970 vs Snapdragon 845, the Kirin’s NPU might have an edge but there’s no must-have use case for smartphone machine learning or “AI” yet. Even large percentage points gained or lost in some specific benchmarks isn’t going to make or break the main user experience. All current machine learning tasks can be done on a DSP or even a regular CPU and GPU. An NPU is just a small cog in a much larger system. Dedicated hardware can give an advantage to battery life and performance, but it’s going to be tough for consumers to notice a massive difference given their limited exposure to the applications.
As the machine learning market place evolves and more applications break through, smartphones with dedicated hardware will probably benefit — potentially they’re a bit more future proofed (unless the hardware requirements change). Industry-wide adoption appears to be inevitable, what with MediaTech and Qualcomm both touting machine learning capabilities in lower cost chips, but it’s unlikely the speed of an onboard NPU or DSP is ever going to be the make or break factor in a smartphone purchase.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 4, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> When it comes to Kirin 970 vs Snapdragon 845, the Kirin’s NPU might have an edge but there’s no must-have use case for smartphone machine learning or “AI” yet. Even large percentage points gained or lost in some specific benchmarks isn’t going to make or break the main user experience. All current machine learning tasks can be done on a DSP or even a regular CPU and GPU. An NPU is just a small cog in a much larger system. Dedicated hardware can give an advantage to battery life and performance, but it’s going to be tough for consumers to notice a massive difference given their limited exposure to the applications.
> As the machine learning market place evolves and more applications break through, smartphones with dedicated hardware will probably benefit — *potentially they’re a bit more future proofed* (unless the hardware requirements change). Industry-wide adoption appears to be inevitable, what with MediaTech and Qualcomm both touting machine learning capabilities in lower cost chips, but it’s unlikely the speed of an onboard NPU or DSP is ever going to be the make or break factor in a smartphone purchase.


They are futureproof but it depends a lot on if Huawei will update it in future to better utilize it


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> They are futureproof but it depends a lot on if Huawei will update it in future to better utilize it


Yes, recently Huawei beats Apple to become the second-largest smartphone maker.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Coming to Honor, they need to bring in the supercharger in India first and then think of shifting to the wireless one.
> Hope their next phone's like the p 20 mate series will be without a notch. Bumper sale is going on their phones btw.


Meanwhile Oppo made a 50W charging standard (Super VOOC). Expect Oneplus phones to get it sometime in the future.

P series is from Huawei, not Honor.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Simple, cost-cutting. I don't know what they are trying to save when its already overpriced comparatively.


They've saved nothing. Their powers is inconsequential compared to customers'.  


Spoiler



Couldn't prevent myself from entering an Infinity War dialogue here


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> When it comes to Kirin 970 vs Snapdragon 845, the Kirin’s NPU might have an edge but there’s no must-have use case for smartphone machine learning or “AI” yet. Even large percentage points gained or lost in some specific benchmarks isn’t going to make or break the main user experience. All current machine learning tasks can be done on a DSP or even a regular CPU and GPU. An NPU is just a small cog in a much larger system. Dedicated hardware can give an advantage to battery life and performance, but it’s going to be tough for consumers to notice a massive difference given their limited exposure to the applications.
> As the machine learning market place evolves and more applications break through, smartphones with dedicated hardware will probably benefit — potentially they’re a bit more future proofed (unless the hardware requirements change). Industry-wide adoption appears to be inevitable, what with MediaTech and Qualcomm both touting machine learning capabilities in lower cost chips, but it’s unlikely the speed of an onboard NPU or DSP is ever going to be the make or break factor in a smartphone purchase.


Smaller part would not be able to compensate for shortcomings of the main parts. No matter how hard they try to improve NPU or DSP, if the main CPU, GPU are not powerful enough, the entire SoC would not be worth discussing about.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Yes, recently Huawei beats Apple to become the second-largest smartphone maker.


What does that have to do with updates?


SaiyanGoku said:


> Meanwhile Oppo made a 50W charging standard (Super VOOC). Expect Oneplus phones to get it sometime in the future.
> 
> P series is from Huawei, not Honor.


Who cares about fast, dash, vooc etc. Honor just needs to provide a decent charger that is fast. 10-15 minutes more or less don't matter.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 4, 2018)

Onepluse 6 is my choise not Honor 10.


----------



## HanumanthaBoss (Aug 4, 2018)

Honor 10 is boss phone


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> What does that have to do with updates?


Anyone can be on top if they try or make something useful for the customers which are affordable, easily accessible. That means they are working.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Smaller part would not be able to compensate for shortcomings of the main parts. No matter how hard they try to improve NPU or DSP, if the main CPU, GPU are not powerful enough, the entire SoC would not be worth discussing about.


Yes true ! but in the case of AI, only those wins who have the good dataset, not the one who has the good algorithm. So, if NPU is able to dissect the dataset which here is the images, videos etc onboard for better processing it can win on some use cases.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> What does that have to do with updates?
> 
> Who cares about fast, dash, vooc etc. Honor just needs to provide a decent charger that is fast. 10-15 minutes more or less don't matter.


"fast" can differ from person to person. For someone who is using a 5W charger (iphone users  ) 10W ones would be 2x but that 10W charger has been a standard on every other phone.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> "fast" can differ from person to person. For someone who is using a 5W charger (iphone users  ) 10W ones would be 2x but that 10W charger has been a standard on every other phone.


Touche. Personally if some charger charges the phone in 30 minutes and say my fast charger does it in 50-60 minutes then I am fine with it. Waiting for SHITpple's version of the same. Then the sheeps will say that it is the fastest of them all.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Anyone can be on top if they try or make something useful for the customers which are affordable, easily accessible. That means they are working.


Well don't get offended but was SHITpple working when they were in top 2? Honor's sale has risen not because of the updates but because of their strategies and some good looking phones, yes the notch and the skin sucks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> What does that have to do with updates?
> 
> *Who cares about fast, dash, vooc etc. Honor just needs to provide a decent charger that is fast. 10-15 minutes more or less don't matter*.


True but Dash charging charges very quickly till 60% or so, which is somewhat better compared to something like what my Samsung one, which has an almost consistent charging speed till 85-90%. But overall being 15 mins slower when total charging time is less than 2 hrs isn't that significant for sure.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Well don't get offended but was SHITpple working when they were in top 2? Honor's sale has risen not because of the updates but because of their strategies and some good looking phones, yes the notch and the skin sucks.


They work on their marketing more than the phone itself, apparently. I wonder how long will their fan base & "status symbol" drive the sales & profits. They are worth $1 trillion now.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Well don't get offended but was SHITpple working when they were in top 2? Honor's sale has risen not because of the updates but because of their strategies and some good looking phones, yes the notch and the skin sucks.


I won't, they failed in some market, they are currently focusing on Wearables, and rumors are that they are launching 6.1-inch version of X in China and dual sim. So, probably they will be on top again. China loves large screen phones I don't know why.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> I won't, they failed in some market, they are currently focusing on Wearables, and rumors are that they are launching 6.1-inch version of X in China and dual sim. So, probably they will be on top again. *China loves large screen phones I don't know why*.



Source for that?
Well I have to give a bow to SHITpple's marketing department for all that hype.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Source for that?
> Well I have to give a bow to SHITpple's marketing department for all that hype.



Well their marketing team do deserve some credits but You gotta give equal credits to the Americans too! And the Oriental people (esp from China, Thailand, Vietnam, Philippines, Malaysians) who simply wanna be white folks in the US of A. Dont ask how I know - its a long story. But I have friends & extended family members in all these regions & they have interacted with the locals. You will be surprised at the way they adore White people from US & disdain other races esp if one is black or from African-American lineage.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Source for that?
> Well I have to give a bow to SHITpple's marketing department for all that hype.


*Apple will launch dual-SIM version of 6.1-inch LCD iPhone model only in China: Report | Digit.in*


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> Well their marketing team do deserve some credits but You gotta give equal credits to the Americans too! And the Oriental people (esp from China, Thailand, Vietnam, Philippines, Malaysians) who simply wanna be white folks in the US of A. Dont ask how I know - its a long story. But I have friends & extended family members in all these regions & they have interacted with the locals. *You will be surprised at the way they adore White people from US & disdain other races esp if one is black or from African-American lineage*.


Indians are the same. Many Chinese are like that as well from what I heard.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Source for that?
> Well I have to give a bow to SHITpple's marketing department for all that hype.


Actually it's not Apple who made big screens popular, it is the Android people, especially Chinese & Indians. We all think big is better. 

My old Z3 Compact was regarded as a cheap 5k phone by many at first look because it was small.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Actually it's not Apple who made big screens popular, it is the Android people, especially Chinese & Indians. We all think big is better.
> 
> My old Z3 Compact was regarded as a cheap 5k phone by many at first look because it was small.


Totally agree. Charchit bhai read this.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 6, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Totally agree. Charchit bhai read this.


Yes!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> They work on their marketing more than the phone itself, apparently. I wonder how long will their fan base & "status symbol" drive the sales & profits. They are worth $1 trillion now.


As long as there are people who think "anything with apple logo is the best in the universe", Apple will keep making profit.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> *Apple will launch dual-SIM version of 6.1-inch LCD iPhone model only in China: Report | Digit.in*


Their dual sim version might end up costing 300$ more than single sim version because of Apple tax.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Yes true ! but in the case of AI, only those wins who have the good dataset, not the one who has the good algorithm. So, if NPU is able to dissect the dataset which here is the images, videos etc onboard for better processing it can win on some use cases.


Does 0.5 second  delay even matter when gcam takes better pics than most stock camera apps?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Actually it's not Apple who made big screens popular, it is the Android people, especially Chinese & Indians. We all think big is better.
> 
> My old Z3 Compact was regarded as a cheap 5k phone by many at first look because it was small.


Indian people would rather carry slipper sized crap phones than get any better, compact phone.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Their dual sim version might end up costing 300$ more than single sim version because of Apple tax.


LoL


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Indian people would rather carry slipper sized crap phones than get any better, compact phone.


Most of us think, bigger is better.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does 0.5 second  delay even matter when gcam takes better pics than most stock camera apps?


If you go for as an ML perspective 0.5 still is good. But, honor not gonna pay for GCAM i guess.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Their dual sim version might end up costing 300$ more than single sim version because of Apple tax.


Well, you can't help in that case either, typical Apple. But, they are launching this as a lite version. Rumors are that they are launching 3 phones this time.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Well, you can't help in that case either, typical Apple. But, they are launching this as a lite version. Rumors are that they are launching 3 phones this time.


And the smaller screen one will be sold the least.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 10, 2018)

billubakra said:


> And the smaller screen one will be sold the least.


Sure!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> If you go for as an ML perspective 0.5 still is good. But, honor not gonna pay for GCAM i guess.


Well they should if they want to compete at high end market.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Well, you can't help in that case either, typical Apple. But, they are launching this as a lite version. Rumors are that they are launching 3 phones this time.


"Cheaper" ones would still require you to sell off your blood or another body part.


----------



## titumama (Aug 11, 2018)

Want honor to make better operating system than Oneplus. Current emui is very worst.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> "Cheaper" ones would still require you to sell off your blood or another body part.


For sure! Let's see.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Well they should if they want to compete at high end market.


Yes!


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 16, 2018)

Both the Honor 10 and the OnePlus 6 are perfectly capable devices on their own. Despite an older chipset, we observed that the Honor 10 is just as reliable as any other flagship phone currently out there in the market


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Both the Honor 10 and the OnePlus 6 are perfectly capable devices on their own. Despite an older chipset, we observed that the Honor 10 is just as reliable as any other flagship phone currently out there in the market


Except other flagships would usually get timely updates and xda support for roms.


----------



## TanmayBhat (Aug 18, 2018)

I like Honor 10 for 128 GB storage and aurora glass back but for everything else I like Oneplus 6.


----------



## ShankySingh (Aug 18, 2018)

How long updates for Honor 10? 6x is not getting updates.


----------



## ShankySingh (Aug 18, 2018)

Should I consider Oneplus 6 as they getting android pie and good looking operating system?


----------



## VenkatRocks (Aug 18, 2018)

Oneplus gives pixel like rom, honor must do it too.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

Waiting for Honor to make proper competition for oneplus 6. Notch and emui would nullify all plus points for Honor.


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 23, 2018)

The bottom bezel on the Honor 10 comes with an ultrasonic fingerprint sensor which can work with wet or greasy finger as well. On the back, the glass panel houses a horizontal dual rear camera setup on the top left corner, leaving the rest of the phone clean. Like the OnePlus 6, the Honor 10 looks really premium thanks to its all-glass look and the appeal is further accentuated with its reflected, color-changing back.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 23, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The bottom bezel on the Honor 10 comes with an ultrasonic fingerprint sensor which can work with wet or greasy finger as well. On the back, the glass panel houses a horizontal dual rear camera setup on the top left corner, leaving the rest of the phone clean. Like the OnePlus 6, the Honor 10 looks really premium thanks to its all-glass look and the appeal is further accentuated with its reflected, color-changing back.


Why most of your replies have wet fingers in them?


----------



## jithalel (Aug 25, 2018)

Why no fast charging on Honor 10? Oneplus 6 has it.


----------



## jithalel (Aug 25, 2018)

Oneplus 6 also has better android and updates.


----------



## raunakchawla (Aug 25, 2018)

Oneplus 6 is better it has oxygen os. I like how they're adding more features without having software look like iOS.


----------



## ultimatewarrior (Aug 25, 2018)

I like oneplus 6.


----------



## thebigredmachine (Aug 25, 2018)

Oneplus 6 has dash charging and amoled screen. Honor 10 is not a competition.


----------



## HimanshuParekh (Sep 1, 2018)

Honor 10 has beautiful aurora glass design back but Oneplus 6 is better in every other aspect.


----------



## HimanshuParekh (Sep 1, 2018)

Oneplus 6 also has oxygen os which offers bloat free user experience and quick updates while Honor 10 comes with a heavily customized EMUI which looks very much like Apple's iOS.


----------



## AlbertFernandez (Sep 1, 2018)

Honor 10's supercharger is reportedly not in India. Oneplus 6 on the other hand is having Dash charger in all markets.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 1, 2018)

thebigredmachine said:


> Oneplus 6 has dash charging and amoled screen. Honor 10 is not a competition.


Not major issues, you forgot the os and the notch.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 5, 2018)

There is a horizontally-arranged dual rear camera in the top left corner, while the Honor logo is positioned towards the bottom of the device. On the front, the Honor 10 is nearly all screen with a small notch at the top and an oval fingerprint sensor at the bottom. The Honor 10 measures 149.6 x 71.2 x 7.7mm, weighs 153g and it keeps the 3.5mm headphone jack intact


----------



## Minion (Sep 5, 2018)

ShankySingh said:


> Should I consider Oneplus 6 as they getting android pie and good looking operating system?


If you are serious about updates then one plus 6 is better


----------



## Minion (Sep 5, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Waiting for Honor to make proper competition for oneplus 6. Notch and emui would nullify all plus points for Honor.


Honor has potential to dethrone One plus if they bundled their phone with stock AOSP OS with some added feature,AMOLED dispaly(30-35k segment) and OIS in camera


----------



## billubakra (Sep 5, 2018)

Minion said:


> Honor has potential to dethrone One plus if they bundled their phone with stock AOSP OS with some added feature,AMOLED dispaly(30-35k segment) and OIS in camera


+
No notch, unlocking bootloader, not banning rooted devices and timely updates.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2018)

Mi Mix 3 is where its at boys.
Its already confirmed its notchless phone, and this iteration they are removing lower chin for a slideout camera (manual) similar to old style nokia phones. If the mechanism is strong, and the main camera has OIS, and it comes with nimulid (AMOLED) then its going to destroy the competition. 
You may not like MIUI but you can easily do a one time struggle of unlocking the bootloader and getting RR installed asap.
Hoping the price is less than 40k to compete with OP6


----------



## Atul yadav (Sep 7, 2018)

At last I say that honor 10 is best than oneplus6 not all other company


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Mi Mix 3 is where its at boys.
> Its already confirmed its notchless phone, and this iteration they are removing lower chin for a slideout camera (manual) similar to old style nokia phones. If the mechanism is strong, and the main camera has OIS, and it comes with nimulid (AMOLED) then its going to destroy the competition.
> You may not like MIUI but you can easily do a one time struggle of unlocking the bootloader and getting RR installed asap.
> Hoping the price is less than 40k to compete with OP6


Pretty sure it will not be available openly and black marketing on olx/quikr would boom again.
If they could release it for 30k, they would destroy what ever sales 5z, OP6, Honor 10 have left.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2018)

Atul yadav said:


> At last I say that honor 10 is best than oneplus6 not all other company


Yeah, then why are people preferring OP6 over Honor 10?


----------



## ChandraMohan (Sep 8, 2018)

The Aurora Glass back design is unique and sets Honor 10 apart.


----------



## ChandraMohan (Sep 8, 2018)

Kirin 970 has a dedicated NPU which helps Honor 10 in scene detection and take good photographs.


----------



## ChandraMohan (Sep 8, 2018)

Even though Oneplus 6 has better OxygenOS, Honor 10 has EMUI.


----------



## ChandraMohan (Sep 8, 2018)

Honor 10's notch screen may look bad but it is a good IPS panel. Of course, it is not good enough compared to AMOLED screen in Oneplus 6.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2018)

People will post anything these days to get that moolah


----------



## ChandraMohan (Sep 8, 2018)

Honor 10 launched with Super Charge globally but surprisingly Honor has excluded it from Indian market. Oneplus made no such mistake.


----------



## ChandraMohan (Sep 8, 2018)

When you want good, sharp photographs and videos, optical and electronic image stabilization are the key factor to look for in a phone. While Oneplus 6 has them both, Honor 10 has only electronics image stabilization.


----------



## ChandraMohan (Sep 8, 2018)

Honor 10 is more compact and easier to hold compared to a Oneplus 6.


----------



## ChandraMohan (Sep 8, 2018)

We can expect Oneplus 6T to be launched this year but Honor 10's successor won't be here till Kirin 980 can be produced for cheaper.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 8, 2018)

The OnePlus 6 measures 155.7 x 75.4 x 7.75mm and weighs 177g, making it slightly larger and heavier than the Honor 10. It too features a glass rear, with three colour options available and there is a display notch on this device too, as well as a 3.5mm headphone jack. The OnePlus 6 is also water resistant however, something the Honor 10 is not.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 8, 2018)

Minion said:


> Honor has potential to dethrone One plus if they bundled their phone with stock AOSP OS with some added feature,AMOLED dispaly(30-35k segment) and OIS in camera


Their management won't let honor include better os like AOSP os.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 8, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> People will post anything these days to get that moolah


Bro, it is an open contest by honor lol.


----------



## Minion (Sep 8, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Their management won't let honor include better os like AOSP os.



That is sad


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2018)

ChandraMohan said:


> We can expect Oneplus 6T to be launched this year but Honor 10's successor won't be here till Kirin 980 can be produced for cheaper.


Phones with 980 aren't available yet AFAIK. By the time 980 is available in bulk, SD 855 would be a lot common.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Their management won't let honor include better os like AOSP os.


I don't think there is any Chinese OEM other than Oneplus which has guts to release close to stock android ui on there phones. Won't consider Moto because Lenovo messed them up.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think there is any Chinese OEM other than Oneplus which has guts to release close to stock android ui on there phones. Won't consider Moto because Lenovo messed them up.


Because their main market is China and Google apps are not allowed there.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 9, 2018)

the Honor 10 relies heavily on AI to make the camera better as well as tune the performance based on your usage habits. The OnePlus 6, on the other hand is all about brute power. The company didn’t mention the ‘AI’ word even once during the launch keynote, which is an indication that the OnePlus 6 doesn’t really bother much about the hottest buzzword in the tech industry right now.


----------



## Minion (Sep 10, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> the Honor 10 relies heavily on AI to make the camera better as well as tune the performance based on your usage habits. The OnePlus 6, on the other hand is all about brute power. The company didn’t mention the ‘AI’ word even once during the launch keynote, which is an indication that the OnePlus 6 doesn’t really bother much about the hottest buzzword in the tech industry right now.


Google itself will be adding all those AI features in upcoming android version starting from android P and AI camera is just a gimmick most of the time it only increases colors in photos
What is awesome about one plus  is  0ne plus 6 users are getting stable Andriod P this month itself or next month first week


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The company didn’t mention the ‘AI’ word even once during the launch keynote, which is an indication that the OnePlus 6 doesn’t really bother much about the hottest buzzword in the tech industry right now.


Why should Oneplus focus on some buzzword when OP6's hardware is enough to get better pics?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

Minion said:


> Google itself will be adding all those AI features in upcoming android version starting from android P and AI camera is just a gimmick most of the time it only increases colors in photos


This "AI" functionality might be good but it damages the real image more than often, at least what I've seen in most implementations.


----------



## Minion (Sep 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This "AI" functionality might be good but it damages the real image more than often, at least what I've seen in most implementations.


Yeah,that is why I said it is gimmick in above post


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 13, 2018)

Speaking of fingerprints, both phones feature scanners for fast unlocking, with the OnePlus 6's scanner sitting on the back and the Honor 10's on the front, directly south of the screen.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why should Oneplus focus on some buzzword when OP6's hardware is enough to get better pics?


But their camera software is crap. Almost every op user that I know use gcam.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2018)

billubakra said:


> But their *camera software* is crap. Almost every op user that I know use gcam.


I felt it was decent enough on an OP6


----------



## pooja chawla (Sep 15, 2018)

HONOR 10 IS BEST ONE OF MY RELATIVE IS USING AND HE GAVE BEST RESPINSE


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I felt it was decent enough on an OP6


No bro. Google oil paint effect.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2018)

pooja chawla said:


> HONOR 10 IS BEST ONE OF MY RELATIVE IS USING AND HE GAVE BEST RESPINSE


Kaiaa RESPINSE? Contest is almost over, please stop creating new profiles.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> No bro. Google oil paint effect.


Turn off beauty mode maybe


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Turn off beauty mode maybe


Nope, oil paint is a different issue. Their sample photos will look like dslr quality but the reality is totally different.


----------



## micheal081371 (Sep 15, 2018)

Honor 10 is smaller and little low prices than Oneplus 6.


----------



## alexarodriguez (Sep 15, 2018)

Oneplus 6 is the best phone by Oneplus and Honor 10 is best phone by Honor. Despite the difference of numbers in names, Oneplus 6 actually is the better of the two phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> But their camera software is crap. Almost every op user that I know use gcam.


I've used stock OP camera on OP3. It isn't as bad as you think.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Their sample photos will look like dslr quality but the reality is totally different.


That's because sample photos are taken by pros using high end DSLRs.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 15, 2018)

pooja chawla said:


> HONOR 10 IS BEST ONE OF MY RELATIVE IS USING AND HE GAVE BEST RESPINSE


I think yiur caps lick key is briken. My keybird gave me this detail.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I've used stock OP camera on OP3. It isn't as bad as you think.


It is nothing as compared to the camera that it used to be before. Thw recent updates have messed it up.


SaiyanGoku said:


> That's because sample photos are taken by pros using high end DSLRs.


And yet they claim to be taken using their phones.


----------

